# Long Haired GSD?



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

I am interested in finding a long haired GSD and I wanted to know if he would be long haired. The breeder said all the puppies were long coated but I just want to make sure. The sire is long haired and the dam looks like she is too (haven't visit yet, can't take the time off work at the moment and it's a few hours away). Anyways, I am completely new at this, but I just want to make sure that he will in fact be a long haired little guy  He was 4 weeks old in this picture


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome!! The pup looks like a coatie. Sometimes it is hard to tell at 4 weeks old. However, if BOTH parents are long coats, then ALL the pups will also be long coats. Good luck with the new pup!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep...that's a coatie!!
Congrats!


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like he has long hair here's Kai at 8wks.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OOOOPS....wanted to add. 
Just because *both* parents are long stock coats.....does *not* mean *all* pups will be long coats.....you have a higher "chance percentage"...but *not* 100%.
Long coats come from parents and genetics that carry "both" coat factors...so you will still have the possibility of both coat genes.
Just a little FYI.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

He definitely looks like a long coat to me. I have 2 long coats.


----------



## stephanie.jackson (Apr 7, 2011)

Okay thank you everyone! I am really paranoid lol. I need some good names now! I know this isn't the best section for this but I am completely clueless as to what to name him. I want something strong and masculine sounding if that makes sense.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

stephanie.jackson said:


> I want something strong and masculine sounding if that makes sense.


Slag Rockchest


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ares~ God of War

Tank, Titan, Talon, Tazer, Troy, Theron, Triton

Abraxas, Adonis, Amos, Anubis, Apollo, Argos, Achilles

Cronos, Damon, Kreon, Midas, Minos, Nikon, Odin 
 
Perseus, Poseidon, Silas, Zephyr, Steel


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hunter, Kojak, Cujo, Nemesis, Creton, Dagger 

Fury, Frenzy, Bane, Anvil, Igor, Maul 

Razor, Rival, Steel, Titus, Turbo, Tracer

Nitro, Jet, Lance, Arrow, Bullet, Cobra, Dash, Shooter, Sniper


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> OOOOPS....wanted to add.
> Just because *both* parents are long stock coats.....does *not* mean *all* pups will be long coats.....you have a higher "chance percentage"...but *not* 100%.
> Long coats come from parents and genetics that carry "both" coat factors...so you will still have the possibility of both coat genes.
> Just a little FYI.


I've never heard this because the Long Coat is recessive, a long coat MUST carry both copies of the gene to show outwardly that they are a Long coat meaning if two long coats are bred together there is NO chances of them producing a SC because neither carry that gene. If a stock coat pops up in a breeding with both parents being Long Coats obviously one of the parents is not a Long Coat.
I posted this site on another Long Coat discussion, I'll post it again, it breaks down genetics so it is easier to understand. 

http://nicholescritters.homestead.com/malcolorgeneticsCoatLength.html


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats on the new pup! He's adorable! And you'll love having a LC, but be prepared for questions like 'what is he mixed with?' because a lot of people don't realize gsds can be long-coated. I named mine Stosh- obviously. It's short for Stanislav, so he's basically Stan. It really should be spelled Stache but I didn't want people thinking it was like mustache.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, if both parents are LC the pups should all be long coats. LC is recessive so the dog/bitch must have 2 copies of it to be a LC. Stock coats can hide the LC gene which might unexpectedly pop up if both parents are stock coats but carrying the LC gene. I'm fairly certain Robin knows this & just had a brief mental glitch.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*Moran mental glitch.............!!:silly:*
*Maybe I should READ the freaking post twice....before opening my trap....especially when rushing awake, and no coffee yet*
I don't know WHY I coudn't add 1+1= 100%.. this morning......all I could compute was 1 actual coated parent & I parent *carrying the coat factor*.....??????:hammer:

*My ENTIRE day is a do-over......OMG.*

BTW.....1+1..DOES = 100%


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww what a cute little baby - and yep a long coat! I have a thing for long coats myself!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's a moran ????? :crazy:


robinhuerta said:


> *Moran mental glitch.............!!:silly:*
> *Maybe I should READ the freaking post twice....before opening my trap....especially when rushing awake, and no coffee yet*
> I don't know WHY I coudn't add 1+1= 100%.. this morning......all I could compute was 1 actual coated parent & I parent *carrying the coat factor*.....??????:hammer:
> 
> ...


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahah

But I love the puppy! I like Mojo , that's what I'm naming my next male ( years away)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*see..EXACTLY!!!* I meant.....*MORON!*

_OMG....I'm going to sleep._


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sweet dreams Robin! I hope tomorrow is full of :sun: and warm temps, finally!! Bask in it


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL, ok , I was like what!? I took a genetics class at work and was crap did I miss something? LOL


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Kraft - Strength in German


Wow....I am drawing a blank on name ideas.....Sorry! lol


----------

